# Indian PCC document checklist



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all

I have applied for my indian PCC and recently one of the cops from the local police station came fro the visit. He took all the necessary paper from me like passport copy, License copy and declaration from my neighbors confirming I live at the current property and is of good character. 

But he also asked for a residence proof, since I live at my parents place and this is their property what should I provide as the proof. He said any bills under my name wont be enough. Does anyone have idea as to what would be the best thing to provide them with.

Regards
Nikhil


----------



## homeme (Dec 24, 2012)

You said residence proof, Voter I card or Aadhar card should do.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

Any Nationalised bank account statement with the current address also will do. Ration card too.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

If a local cop came for verification, and specially for completing any verification related to term "abroad", even if you have provided all the documents, without any doubt you can assume the missing document is Gandhiji (if you havent provided already) !!!


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

tara.jatt said:


> If a local cop came for verification, and specially for completing any verification related to term "abroad", even if you have provided all the documents, without any doubt you can assume the missing document is Gandhiji (if you havent provided already) !!!


hahahah yes it was right there...now he has everything that was missing...

so its all good I think.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

nicksta21 said:


> hahahah yes it was right there...now he has everything that was missing...
> 
> so its all good I think.


They are very straight forward in asking Gandhiji without a doubt. Give them a bank statement with your address on it and you yourself handover HARI PATTI.
You might also need to shell out money when you go to the police station.
India mein aise hi chalta hai 

Amit


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

How long has the entire process taken end to end?


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Also did you apply for PCC on the same address as on your passport or a different one?


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

rohit1_sharma said:


> Also did you apply for PCC on the same address as on your passport or a different one?


they say its 15 days process, I am still 1 week into it. Yes I had the same address as the passport.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

nicksta21 said:


> they say its 15 days process, I am still 1 week into it. Yes I had the same address as the passport.


There are people who have got the PCC on the same day from the PSK within 4 hours.

Regards
Amit


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> There are people who have got the PCC on the same day from the PSK within 4 hours.
> 
> Regards
> Amit


well when I applied they told me to come back after 15 days and its been a week since then and a local cop has done all the formalities from my local police station...but I haven't heard from the main station...


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> They are very straight forward in asking Gandhiji without a doubt. Give them a bank statement with your address on it and you yourself handover HARI PATTI.
> You might also need to shell out money when you go to the police station.
> India mein aise hi chalta hai
> 
> Amit


I had to stuff his fat face with Hari Pati and suddenly he was my best friend... pretty pathetic but ab aisa hi hai...system ko change karte karte I will be late with my application...so thats done now


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

My spouse who is secondary applicant has HDFC Bank Statement as Address Proof. She has no other document as address proof. Please suggest if it works good. 

I have Electricity Bill as the address proof. Will it work if I provide Marriage certificate and address proof on my name. Please suggest.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
IELTS 17th Aug 2013 - Listening 8, Reading 7.5, Writing 7, Speaking 7 : Overall 7.5
ACS Application - 10th Sept 2013
ACS Positive - 9th Dec 2013
EOI - 18th Dec 2013
Invitation Date - 31st Jan 2014
Visa Lodge - 20th Feb 2014


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> My spouse who is secondary applicant has HDFC Bank Statement as Address Proof. She has no other document as address proof. Please suggest if it works good.
> 
> I have Electricity Bill as the address proof. Will it work if I provide Marriage certificate and address proof on my name. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


I understand that marriage certificate and your address proof should be suffice, as in my case I live with my parents so I showed proof connecting me to my father and then his address proof...it all really depends on your local police officers acceptance.


----------



## Yenigalla (Jul 13, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> My spouse who is secondary applicant has HDFC Bank Statement as Address Proof. She has no other document as address proof. Please suggest if it works good.
> 
> I have Electricity Bill as the address proof. Will it work if I provide Marriage certificate and address proof on my name. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


Check psk website for list of documents reqd for PCC. 
You wud require address proof is the address in the passport is different from the current one.If your spouses name is mentioned in your passport (but your passport should have the current address where you are currently residing)
So you could use your passport as one address proof for your wife.
BSNL bills, gas agency bills also are applicable.


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> My spouse who is secondary applicant has HDFC Bank Statement as Address Proof. She has no other document as address proof. Please suggest if it works good.
> 
> I have Electricity Bill as the address proof. Will it work if I provide Marriage certificate and address proof on my name. Please suggest.
> 
> ...


Private banks(HDFC,ICICI etc.) statements cannot be submitted as address proofs..This was told to me by passport office personnel..I suggest you to open a govt. bank account on your present address ..maynot take a lot a time to do that..think about it..


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

kalch99 said:


> Private banks(HDFC,ICICI etc.) statements cannot be submitted as address proofs..This was told to me by passport office personnel..I suggest you to open a govt. bank account on your present address ..maynot take a lot a time to do that..think about it..


My spouse has the appointment @ PSK, Ameerpet tomorrow. If it does not work out with HDFC statement, I will provide mine with Marriage certificate. Even if that does not work out, I will have to open a PSU Bank Account on my spouse name.. Wish me good luck for tomorrow guys !! :becky:anda:


----------



## kalch99 (Nov 23, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> My spouse has the appointment @ PSK, Ameerpet tomorrow. If it does not work out with HDFC statement, I will provide mine with Marriage certificate. Even if that does not work out, I will have to open a PSU Bank Account on my spouse name.. Wish me good luck for tomorrow guys !! :becky:anda:


Don't you have an Electricity bill/post-paid bill/water-bill on your name..take these along as well..take everything that is on your name..you never know which might work-out..all the best bud..keep me posted!!


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

kalch99 said:


> Don't you have an Electricity bill/post-paid bill/water-bill on your name..take these along as well..take everything that is on your name..you never know which might work-out..all the best bud..keep me posted!!


I do have Electricity Bill on my name. Marriage Certificate + Electricity Bill must work out, I believe. :noidea: Will let you know. :fingerscrossed:

As suggested, will carry everything I have related to address proof.


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

gkkumar said:


> I do have Electricity Bill on my name. Marriage Certificate + Electricity Bill must work out, I believe. :noidea: Will let you know. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> As suggested, will carry everything I have related to address proof.


I got my PCC from Mumbai PSK and had to submit passport and ration card copy only. They did not ask for any other address or id proof.

Amit


----------



## mahesh2013 (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL...absolutely agree with Tara Jatt. Crazy cops. 



tara.jatt said:


> If a local cop came for verification, and specially for completing any verification related to term "abroad", even if you have provided all the documents, without any doubt you can assume the missing document is Gandhiji (if you havent provided already) !!!


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

BTW, I got my spouse's PCC today. It was really quick and took just an hour to get it. As we had a kid in our arms, we were given a priority token and it was really fast. Marriage Certificate + Electricity bill on my name worked !! 

The cops were hinting me at Gandhiji, I said I have another appointment tomorrow and gave a slip.


----------



## nicksta21 (Jan 2, 2014)

amitk0703 said:


> I got my PCC from Mumbai PSK and had to submit passport and ration card copy only. They did not ask for any other address or id proof.
> 
> Amit


Hey 

So I am still waiting for my PCC after 15 days, I went to the head Police station and they have it ready but unsigned, and they are stalling, even when I hinted I am happy to help them out. They are still making excuses as they have a new commissioner and he is always away.

So my question is if I apply through Delhi PSK again for a PCC, how long will they take to get it all done and will they be getting in touch with the police station or they have their own agents who does the check?

Regards

Nikhil


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

nicksta21 said:


> Hey
> 
> So I am still waiting for my PCC after 15 days, I went to the head Police station and they have it ready but unsigned, and they are stalling, even when I hinted I am happy to help them out. They are still making excuses as they have a new commissioner and he is always away.
> 
> ...


Hi Nikhil

Did you apply for PCC through the Police Commissioner Office? I mean as per the rules and regulations by DIBP, we should get the PCC through the Passport of India office.
The process remains the same, after you apply through the PSK.....police constable will visit your location and will also ask you to visit the local police station.
Once the check is done here, they forward your file to local CID office. Here they check for past records and search the database to see if you have records in any other state within India.
Once they clear, it goes to Passport Office where a RPO takes action depending on the inputs received. Once it is approved, you will get a message on the provided phone number.
You may then visit the PSK and get the copy.

Few applicants have got PCC within 4 hours from the PSK. May be it depends if the PSK guys have your latest report in the system or not.

My file went through the above process and got the PCC after a month.

Regards
Amit


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

amitk0703 said:


> Hi Nikhil
> 
> Did you apply for PCC through the Police Commissioner Office? I mean as per the rules and regulations by DIBP, we should get the PCC through the Passport of India office.
> The process remains the same, after you apply through the PSK.....police constable will visit your location and will also ask you to visit the local police station.
> ...


Hi,

Will it be an issue with PCC if I am living at my current address for only last 6 months? The address in my passport is of my hometown.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

Got my PCC done within one week in bangalore at a different address from the one mentioned in my passport. Medicals done and all documents including PCC front loaded.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

So, Would it be a problem if the address on my wife's passport is different than mine? I am planning to get PCC done individually and avoid applying for another passport.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

PCC is done Individually only. you can't get PCC done for both in single application. It really doesn't matter if you have a different address in the passport. All you need is the Address proof for the current address where you are residing and apply from the local Passport office. if the address on the passport is same as the current one then the PCC will be issued the same day, If it's different then a Police Verification will be done usually in 1-2 weeks you get the PCC.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

rohit1_sharma said:


> PCC is done Individually only. you can't get PCC done for both in single application. It really doesn't matter if you have a different address in the passport. All you need is the Address proof for the current address where you are residing and apply from the local Passport office. if the address on the passport is same as the current one then the PCC will be issued the same day, If it's different then a Police Verification will be done usually in 1-2 weeks you get the PCC.


Thank you Rohit. Would it create a problem during the visa process? I have her name added in mine, but her passport still has the old address and obviously without my name.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

It should not be any problem. The passport is still authentic and these factors don't matter for visa.

You will anyways have to provide proof of marraige such as Marraige certificate etc.


----------



## lv1982 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just a quick question and a clarification.

So for initiating my PCC, I would need to go to the passport office, Got it.

My question is, I was in America studying and working from 2001-2009. 
I would come home to India for vacations etc and since 2009 i have been here again.

So i would just need a PCC from India I'm assuming, especially since i've been in the same residence since 1986.
Reason I asked is because I read somewhere that I would need a PCC for every country I've lived in. And I wouldn't even know how to go about getting a PCC for the USA.
Put a timeline below,

1982 - Born India
1986 - Present, Same Address in India
2001-2009, Studied/Worked in the USA

Would appreciate your replies regarding this.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

HI all, 

Does the pcc anywhere tel you marital status.?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

laxmanvadlamani said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just a quick question and a clarification.
> 
> ...


You will need to produce a PCC from USA. ( Period of stay >= 1 Year ) = You will need to produce PCC for that country.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pooja.lohkane said:


> HI all,
> 
> Does the pcc anywhere tel you marital status.?


If you are married, then it would say W/o XXX
Unmarried - it would say D/o YYYY


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> If you are married, then it would say W/o XXX
> Unmarried - it would say D/o YYYY


Im still confused abt the pcc application as im married but the document of address proof is mess. But I have a active bank account with the statement which is wid my name and address same as passport so im not gettin shld I submit as married or unmarried which one wil be done without any pain


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Im still confused abt the pcc application as im married but the document of address proof is mess. But I have a active bank account with the statement which is wid my name and address same as passport so im not gettin shld I submit as married or unmarried which one wil be done without any pain


Better apply as "Married". Whats the probelm if you mention as "Married" in the application ?? 

If the present address is same as in the passport - Most probably, PCC will be issued the same day. No need of address proof. 

If the present address is different from the passport address - May be they will be go for pre-verification and might take a couple of weeks. You will need to produce address proof on your name. 

Not sure whats the issue here ?


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Better apply as "Married". Whats the probelm if you mention as "Married" in the application ??
> 
> If the present address is same as in the passport - Most probably, PCC will be issued the same day. No need of address proof.
> 
> ...


My name and address which is der on my passport are before marriage. For after marriage I wil be attachin a marriage certificate but der is no document except for my home loan account statement which has my current address after marriage.?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pooja.lohkane said:


> My name and address which is der on my passport are before marriage. For after marriage I wil be attachin a marriage certificate but der is no document except for my home loan account statement which has my current address after marriage.?


Ok, submit address proof on your husband's name, with marriage certificate. It worked for my spouse. But, all depends upon the passport officer. Initially, he rejected it, but, later said it was OK.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Ok, submit address proof on your husband's name, with marriage certificate. It worked for my spouse. But, all depends upon the passport officer. Initially, he rejected it, but, later said it was OK.


Ok as we stay on rent we only hav a gas bill which is on his name. Wil the hdfc account statement be a valid address proof it has both our names and present address


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Ok as we stay on rent we only hav a gas bill which is on his name. Wil the hdfc account statement be a valid address proof it has both our names and present address


HDFC won't work. Proof of gas connection will work though I didn't try. In fact they won't accept anything apart from this list below. Period!

http://www.passportindia.gov.in/App...ttachmentAdvisorSub?subDocID=7001&confirmDOB=

Read the entire page carefully.seems If the passport issued is older than year, then police verification is mandatory even though the address is the same. At least that's how it is in Hyd. I got sent back today cuz I forgot my marriage certificate original. Gotta get up early and rush to the office now.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Ok as we stay on rent we only hav a gas bill which is on his name. Wil the hdfc account statement be a valid address proof it has both our names and present address


I think that should work. But, be sure to get it stamped from the HDFC Bank. Be sure to take all your originals with you.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> I think that should work. But, be sure to get it stamped from the HDFC Bank. Be sure to take all your originals with you.


They don't consider Private Banks as per this document here. I guess Gas Bill can be more appropriate here added to the HDFC bank statement, to be on a safer side.

http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> They don't consider Private Banks as per this document here. I guess Gas Bill can be more appropriate here added to the HDFC bank statement, to be on a safer side.
> 
> http://www.passportindia.gov.in/AppOnlineProject/pdf/List_of_banks_for_address_proof.pdf


My husband got his PCC done mine was rejected as no address proof was present they accept bank statements only from public banks private bank statement is not considered. Also the gas connection was taken as a valid address Proof.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> My husband got his PCC done mine was rejected as no address proof was present they accept bank statements only from public banks private bank statement is not considered. Also the gas connection was taken as a valid address Proof.


Just like I thought it would be.

If you want PCC to be issued against your old address, that shouldn't be a problem at all. But you wouldn't want to do that. 

Do You have IT returns or any other govt issued docs with your current address?


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Just like I thought it would be.
> 
> If you want PCC to be issued against your old address, that shouldn't be a problem at all. But you wouldn't want to do that.
> 
> Do You have IT returns or any other govt issued docs with your current address?


My adhar card is with the wid new name the after marriage one and address with the permanent address wid same as the one on passport. My form 16 are also the same my name is updated but my address is the old which is on my passport


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> My adhar card is with the wid new name the after marriage one and address with the permanent address wid same as the one on passport. My form 16 are also the same my name is updated but my address is the old which is on my passport


The best thing is to try registering a new voter card if you don't have one. They take it blind folded. No further questions asked. Hope you don't have a voter card so far.

Also you can update your aadhaar address online by submitting your spouse passport which has the current address.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> The best thing is to try registering a new voter card if you don't have one. They take it blind folded. No further questions asked. Hope you don't have a voter card so far.
> 
> Also you can update your aadhaar address online by submitting your spouse passport which has the current address.


Open a PSU Bank Account, should not take more than 4 to 5 days. Joint account better with you being the first applicant.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

gkkumar said:


> Open a PSU Bank Account, should not take more than 4 to 5 days. Joint account better with you being the first applicant.


They need one year running statement. It might not work.


----------



## rohit1_sharma (Nov 15, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> They need one year running statement. It might not work.


One year running statement is needed for PSU Banks.

You can also use your Mobile Bill, only thing is that you have to attach One lastest bill and one bill from last year. eBill print out needs to be stamped from your Mobile Service Provider Relationship Center. Same is with the Landline Bill.

Income tax Assessment Letter if you have from last year with the current address.


----------



## pooja.lohkane (Aug 25, 2013)

rohit1_sharma said:


> One year running statement is needed for PSU Banks.
> 
> You can also use your Mobile Bill, only thing is that you have to attach One lastest bill and one bill from last year. eBill print out needs to be stamped from your Mobile Service Provider Relationship Center. Same is with the Landline Bill.
> 
> Income tax Assessment Letter if you have from last year with the current address.


Is it important to get the pcc with a new name I mean after marriage or evn with the old name would do .?as my passport is not with thr updated name.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

pooja.lohkane said:


> Is it important to get the pcc with a new name I mean after marriage or evn with the old name would do .?as my passport is not with thr updated name.


What's the point of asking the same question over and over again? No. It won't work. Nobody here can suggest you to do something that won't work.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

No offense but when I say it won't work, it means it involves too much to get it in the first place and might not be straight for the CO to understand. It just makes things complicated.


----------

